# Post your Tasty Party Dips



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll see if I can pursuade my wife to give up her artichoke cheese dip thingy that I can't resist. (and I'm lactose intolerant and typically don't LIKE cheesy things)

I make the classic '7 layer dip' quite often.

Layer in a pie pan (forgetting what size we have), just spread each one eavenly on top of the other.

1 can refried beans
1 tub guacamole (if you make your own, more power to you)
1 tub sour cream with a package of taco seasoning mixed into it.
diced olives
diced onions
cheese
diced tomatoes


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yummmmmm!
Love 7 layer dips!

Here is one I love and probably only a select few will like but fun to put out to see who tries it! 

Pickled Herring Dip

1 jar Herring in Sour Cream (I like Vita brand)
1 box Ritz Crackers

Scoop out jar contents onto a cutting board and chop it up with a chef's knife. You want the herring and the onion diced up.
Scrape off cutting board, heheheh, and serve in a pretty bowl.

Done!

Cheap, fast and easy!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

This dip goes over well every time I make it. Never any leftovers.

Nacho Cheese Dip

1 lb spicy sausage - browned
1 lb ground beef - browned
1 lb velveeta 
1 lb mexican velveeta
1 can rotel with green chili's (sometimes I use a jar of whatever salsa I have on hand)
2 generous Tablespoons garlic powder (sometimes I use 3 or 4)
Jalapeno's to taste

Place in crockpot and heat on low until melted (2-3 hours). Serve with Nacho Chips.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sounds good and spicy! 

I think we could do a whole table of just dips for taco chips and they would all be different!
That would be cool!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The one that always gets the raves at my parties is the good 'ol Knorr soup spinach dip:

KNORR SPINACH DIP

PREP TIME: 10 Minute(s)
CHILL TIME: 2 Hour(s)

INGREDIENTS
1 package (10 oz.) baby spinach, chopped or 1 package (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
1 container (16 oz.) sour cream
1 cup Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise
1 package Knorr® Vegetable recipe mix
1 can (8 oz.) water chestnuts, drained and chopped (optional)
3 green onions, chopped (optional)
PREPARATION
Everyone loves our dip! Here's how we make it:

Combine all ingredients and chill about 2 hours. Serve with your favorite dippers to your favorite people.
A new serving idea: Hollow out cucumber slices and cherry tomatoes. Fill vegetables with Knorr Spinach Dip and garnish with a sprig of dill.
MAKES 4 cups dip

Definitely go for the water chestnuts, they add a nice crunch, and I always serve it in a King's Hawaiian bread round loaf with the middle cut out for a bowl and the pieces of bread to dip. (But I always buy extra bread and cut it up, cause the middle of the round loaf is never enough )


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

MHooch....thank you for posting that ...I been on the hunt for a good Spinach Dip recipe!

Muffy


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

MHooch,
Instead of the Hawaiian bread, I use a Pumperknickel and make a cauldron. Turn it upside down to hallow out, the flat bottom gives a nice edge. Place it on a fire of big pretzel logs with red/orange/yellow bell pepper flames.

Looks and tastes great with spinach dip!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great idea, Ishwitch!! Thanks!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

My husband's family has an awesome olive and cream cheese dip. Defiantly try it before you judge it:

1 package of cream cheese
1/2 jar of green olives with pimentos, chopped.
A hearty dash of garlic powder. 
A couple of tablespoons of juice from the olive jar.

~Mush up this concoction and serve it with crackers, pretzels, or even use as a spread for sandwiches. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I guess I don't have any dips that I regularly make for parties but one I've discovered recently and have been eating at home a lot is

1 can Cambell's Chunky Chili, no beans (it's a shorter can)
1 small box of Velveeta (smallest box they make)

Dump both ingredients into a bowl and microwave for 3 minutes. Mix up and serve with tortilla chips or plain potato chips!

It's pretty awesome...there are large chunks of meat in the chili that make it rather delicious. I tried it with Armour chili once because the store was out of the Cambell's and it wasn't as good.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

MHooch said:


> What a great idea, Ishwitch!! Thanks!


Hey, what are friends for?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Handy Haunter, that olive dip sounds great! I love olives so I don't need convincing. heheheh!
And the colors would be pretty for a party.

And Rikki, now I have another one to try!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

For us we do the Seven Layer dip, the recipe is on my web site along with a few others ...a hot Quesco dip, Guacomole, Salsa and I buy Hummis & Spinach dip from Walmart....thats why I was looking for a recipe to make my own spinach dip. We also like any kind of chili based dip.

I'm mostly a Cheeseball kind of gal.......yup I like different kinds of cheeseballs!! My favorite recipe is the one I make for my Yummy Mummy and that recipe is on my web site and in Hauntproject.

Muf


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I will definitely check those out!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Cooking's not my expertise, and my measurements are approximate, but everyone seems to like this dip:

1 pkg cream cheese
2 T horseradish (or more)
1 t mustard
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 t garlic salt

2 pkgs of Buddig beef or pastrami 

Whip the first six together. Chop 2 pkgs of Buddig sliced beef (or pastrami) chopped into 1/2" squares and add that to the cream cheese mixture. 

For the Halloween Party, I make a triple batch and shape the dip into large "eyeballs" on a platter. Then I use cake decorating gel to make pupils and irises, the beef makes them look bloodshot or you can add some red gel for some extra bloodshot. Nothin' like eyeballs served with crackers!


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

I served these two dips last year at the Halloween party, which means it's entirely possible that both recipes came from this forum. But both were yummed up in no time.

*CRANBERRY BLUE CHEESE DIP * 
1 (3 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1/4 c. chunky blue cheese dressing
3/4 c. Ocean Spray whole berry cranberry sauce
1/4 c. onion, minced
4 drops Tabasco
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. lemon juice

In a small bowl, mix cream cheese, blue cheese dressing and cranberry sauce. Stir in remaining ingredients, mix well until smooth. Keep in refrigerator. Serve with crackers. Makes 2 cups.

*Caramel Rum Fruit Dip*
1/2 cup Butter 
1 (14-ounce) package caramels, unwrapped 
1/4 cup chopped pecans 
1 tablespoon milk 
1 teaspoon rum extract* Substitute 1 tablespoon rum.
Cut-up fresh fruit 

1. Melt butter and caramels in 2-quart saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally, until caramels are melted (12 to 15 minutes). Stir in pecans, milk and rum extract. Stir vigorously to incorporate butter. Keep warm; use as a dip for cut-up fresh fruit. 
Makes 1 1/2 cups. *note* I put this one in a mini crock-pot to keep warm.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I made this one for my last luau and MAN was it tasty! It turned out to be one of my favorite things. I served it with shortbread cookies and pretzels (loved it with the cookies!). The recipe also called for finely chopped deli ham being mixed in but that just didn't sound right to me so I omitted it.

*Hawaiian Luau Dip*
8 oz. cream cheese
1/3 cup sour cream
½ cup whipped topping
1/3 cup honey
1 small can crushed pineapple, drained
Thin crackers, chips, or fruit for dipping

Mix cream cheese and sour cream until well blended. Fold in whipped topping and honey. Stir in the pineapple. Refrigerate for a couple of hours.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK this is super easy and super delish! I don't know what the name is - but it's a crab and cream cheese dip.

1 package (8 oz?) cream cheese (a little softened helps you spread it)
1 bottle chili sauce (found near cocktail sauce)
1-2 cans minced crab (drain it a little)

Spread the cream cheese over a plate. Top with minced crab and then with chili sauce. Spread it around so it's smooth on top and serve with Ritz Crackers. I'm sure you could "Halloween" this up either with a face made from chopped veggies or just the fact that it looks so "bloody".

Anyway - this is really delicious. I hope you like it.


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

My husband made this dip one time with random stuff out of the pantry and it turned out AWESOME!!

Turkey Chili Con Queso

2 Cans Turkey Chili (Hormel or Wolfbrand recommended)
1 Jar of Tostitoes Queso
2 Cans Refried Beans (Can use fat free or regular)
1 12oz jar of Pace Picante Sauce 
Sour Cream for garnish
Garlic Salt, Pepper and Salt to taste

Mix all ingredients except sour cream in a pot
Heat over medium low heat until heated well through
Add Spices to taste
Pour in bowl and top with a dollop of Sour Cream
Serve with Tostitoes Corn chips (or any chip of choice) and enjoy!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, this is a great thread. I'll be trying a bunch of these recipes.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I find myself coming back here to see if anybody else posted and I would just like to thank everybody for all the great recipes here!

Hooch I did have a small section on Spinach Dip from Walmart (haha) on my web site stating that theirs was good enough for me so I'll just buy it instead of making it. 

Problem is now I have severe food allergies & man I gotta know exactly whats in the food I'm eat'in or I'm sick as a dog for days. Those packages of dip from Walmart are full of God knows what!!! SO I hope its ok with you as I made a "Halloween Gore Goodies #5" page with some recipes and I posted your Dip on there.I gave credit that its yours & also mentioned Ishwitches idea about the possibilities of using a pumperknickel bread & making it into a cauldron. If you girls have any problem w/ that being posted in my web site please let me know & I will remove it.

the Muffster


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

One of the easiest dips I can think of that is absolutely wonderful (if you like cream cheese) is to take a bowl of salsa and add a heaping spoonful of room temp cream cheese to it. Tortilla chips, salsa and cream cheese....YUM!!! Much too easy and it always gets scarfed up.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Muffy said:


> I find myself coming back here to see if anybody else posted and I would just like to thank everybody for all the great recipes here!
> 
> Hooch I did have a small section on Spinach Dip from Walmart (haha) on my web site stating that theirs was good enough for me so I'll just buy it instead of making it.
> 
> ...


No problem here!
Actually, I'm quite flattered!


I hear ya on the allergies! I can eat tons of things and be fine or get all congested and have a coughing fit for ages. I am on Zyrtec for all my allergies and tend to keep Sudafed (the real deal, not the knock-off crap) on me at all times.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Alright everyone!
I insist you give this dip a try, it is awesome. Sweet and hot, yet cold and creamy.

Jezebel
18 oz jar apple jelly
18 oz jar pineapple jelly (or peach-pineapple or apricot-pineapple)
2 1/2 oz horseradish
1 oz dry mustard
1 tblspn ground white pepper
1 bar of cream cheese 
Mix thoroughly and spoon over cream cheese, serve with crackers.
Also great served as a sauce for ham!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Skulkin said:


> Cooking's not my expertise, and my measurements are approximate, but everyone seems to like this dip:
> 
> 1 pkg cream cheese
> 2 T horseradish (or more)
> ...


That sounds good too! and is close to mine in ingredients. 
Gotta LUV horseradish!
WOOT! The eyeball idea is fantastic!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm gonna try that as we always have horseradish in the house we use to use quite a bit of it in the Diner to make a sauce for prime rib or we used it in making fresh cocktail sauce to go along with our shrimp dinners & baskets.

Ish...thank You for letting use your pumperknickel bread suggestion on my site! Yup Ish those allergies are a pain!

Just a note for those of you who are in horseradishy things > I love any kind of horseradish thing so here is company that manufactures what I think is some of the best dips and such made from horseradish that I have ever tasted...its called ...Robert Rothschild Farm...they have a web site ...RobertRothschild.com...absolutely delicious stuff!

Muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Skulkin'

Yup I definately had my eye on your recipe there....sounds delic to me and I will be trying that!

Muf


----------



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

Here are two super easy dips that always disappear quickly whenever I bring them to parties or serve them myself.

Taco Dip

2 bricks of cream cheese (softened)
1 small container of sour cream (8 oz)
1 packet of Taco Seasoning
shredded lettuce
shredded Taco cheese
sliced black olives
1 jar of salsa

Mix the cream cheese, sour cream, and Taco Seasoning together. Spread into a 9 x 13" dish. I usually will cover this and let it sit in the refrigerator to let the seasoning infuse thoroughly. Next layer the lettuce, shredded taco cheese and black olives on top. If you want you can add a layer of salsa, but I usually don't opting to serve it on the side. I try to serve it with blue corn chips if I can find them. I just think they are better.  

Angel Dip

1 brick of cream cheese (softened)
1 jar of Marshmallow Fluff

Stir together thoroughly, chill and serve with fruit. Any melon is really good with this dip as are chunks of pineapple or grapes. I will usually serve it with a platter of strawberries and blueberries in the summer for a patriotic look.

Neither is very healthy but both are good.


----------



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

sorry doubled posted somehow?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

oh man that sounds good!

and perfect timing for a red, white and blue dish!

yumm-o!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Here's a good veggie dip if you want to provide a healthy dip (no one has to know lol)- it's tasty and requires no cooking. The sunflower seeds in this blend best of you can soak them overnight, or sprout them if you know about that. Either way softens them up and makes them blend easier.

Coarsely chop a couple ripe roma tomatoes, one large carrot, two cloves garlic. 

Blend a cup or so of raw, preferably soaked, sunflower seeds until coarsely ground. Add chopped the veggies and garlic to the blender and hit blend until it's the consistency of dip. 

Add a little lemon juice to taste and stir it in- it will also help retain it's pretty color, which will be an orangish red and frankly can look a little scary. You can also add salt and pepper, or spices, it's very easily modified. 

Serve with celery and carrot sticks.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

*Buffalo Chicken Dip! AWESOME!*

My all-time FAVORITE dip, and its SO easy! Heres what ya need...

Enough cream cheese to spread out and cover whatever size baking dish you want to serve, you want the cream cheese about an inch thick...

1 large can of canned chicken, the big can, about dbl the size of a tuna can. and if you are using a larger baking dish, better double the chicken...use your discretion, its chicken! I've never heard anyone ever say "Good Lord! Theres just TOO much meat in here!"

1 bottle of buffalo chicken wing sauce, theres lots out there, its mostly orange in color, I think Franks Red Hot makes the best, the Hooters one sucks...you'll use about 1/2 the bottle...

Shredded Cheese, Colby Jack 

mix meat and sauce together in a bowl, spread over the cream cheese, cover with cheese and bake at 350 for 15 minutes or until the bubbly goodness starts to shine through...serve with tortilla chips...enjoy!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

No, Muffy, no problems with sharing!! I'm flattered that you included me


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

yumm you all are making me hungry I dont have a dip recipe I have a New York style Cheese Cake one tho if Interested

lol then i will need to watch my diet for a week


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank You Hooch!!

Blinky>>>>>Cheesecake!!! Yummy Yummy!!

Muf


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Thank You Hooch!!
> 
> Blinky>>>>>Cheesecake!!! Yummy Yummy!!
> 
> Muf


 does that mean you want the recipe? I know this thread is for dips and dont want to bust the thread.

Don't forget gang I have a Cauldron section of Goodies on my website too that you can check out!!!
you will see MaMa wolf's cheese Cake recipe there too, in the cake and pie section


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't seen a fruit dip yet so I'll share one I got from a waitress (secretly of course) at a local restaurant.

Fruit Dip

2 Yoplait Yogurt (creamy version only) - Any berry flavor you like
1 tub of Cool Whip - thawed until mixable
Few squirts of honey

Mix all ingredients together and chill in fridge at least one hour.

Serve with cut fruit - strawberries, apples, etc.

Yummy! And if you want to go easy on calories this recipe can easily go the non-fat route without compromising taste.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Blinky...thank you ......but I have so many cheesecake recipes......I use to bake them & sell them out of the restaurant. We did pretty good with them & the pies! Heres a peek:

sweetstodieformore

I'm gonna check out your recipe section>>>>how did I miss that.......tonight I was over there checking the scene setters you have. 

LawP - Gonna try that...its sounds very good!

the Muffster


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

LawP your recipe sounds so good too. being diabetic I would have to find away to change it a little tho.

Muffy: I started the Cauldron section about Christmas time last year,lol
But I would like to add to some sections in it Like :
drinks recipes Hot Toddies and stuff like that
and main dish , and side dishes too. alot of the Members here have posted recipes for me to use 
I Thank Them so much.. Many Hugs to Them. If anyone wants to submit recipes for the Haunt Member's On my website just send them in a email I will cut and paste them in and put your Halloween/Christmas name as credit Thanks


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Blinky I like that idea....I feel like it gets the recipes out there for others to see.

Muf


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

What I like about it is:
During the Holiday's Everyone is running around and going nutts and sometimes you draw a blank on what to make for the dinners,this way You always have a recipe to fall back on when you get stuck for Ideas on what to make for that Office Party, or a Church group Dinner, etc.

I just Hope to cut down On some of the stress.My Mom use to make something called a dump cake if I can remember how that went I will post it too.

But The baker in the Family was My Dad he never wrote anything down so when he passed away it was lost..Got to make the Donuts,lol


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

HAHA .......I remember that commercial......."Gotta Go Make the Donuts". I so agree with you about that Blinky, knowing you can run somewhere & pick up a quick recipe that you know will work. I remember dump cakes but have completely forgotten how to make them.

Yup some of these guys are good bakers......I dipped chocolates all day today so Jerry cooked dinner for us, baked 2 batches of cookies and made me our 1st loaf of gluten free bread.......getting tired of paying $7.00 a loaf for store brand gluten free bread......no more...this stuff he made.... I found from a gal on you tube. SO today he says >>>>what can i do to help you get this candy order done for tomorrow>>>>I reply stay out of my way!!lol. Go bake my bread for me......I had the recipe wrote down & the ingredients. I told him sit down here & watch this movie. He is not a computer person at all......so he watched it & went up & baked it!!!!lol We're gonna call him...."the Coffin & Cookie Maker!!"lol

Muf


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

You may remember My dad: he was " The MR Donut " he started with 13 bakery's in Cleveland, Ohio and that is How He met my Mom. always teased her about finding her under a sweet roll.
anyway the Business grew into MR DONUT then along came dunkin donut and stole he "Coin Phase"
I can remember as a kid growing up in the donut shop, he made wedding cake and breads and all kinds of things at first. and my school was down the street and the bakery was between the house and the school.so I would always go by and tell dad G- morning.and take the teacher a treat.Had more friends then i knew what to do with.lol

I didnt mean to hijack the thread but I just wanted to share with the gang,lol


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Blinky what an interesting story....how sad that he passed away w/o passing his recipes on to you. I hope its pre-mature but I'm already making plans on who will get my recipes or whether they will just get sold with the business if I sell the business. The recipes are the heart of any food business thats why I never share recipes of anything I sell. Its like a trade secret. 

I apologize too for participating in hijacking this thread>>>I'm sorry. lol.

Muf


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Blinky and Muffy get 50 lashes!
Arrrgh Matey, 'tis dips we want!
 
nah, hey Blinky, feel free to share any dips I've posted here onto your page (would like it if you put from IshWitch or Valkyrie on there tho' just for my poor lonely ego. LOL)

I'm tellin' y'all! I am seriously thinking of just making one of each of these and making a table full of dips for our party! To heck with any other food! Maybe just a meathead with some bread for sandwiches to fill any void that could possibly be left!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> Blinky and Muffy get 50 lashes!
> Arrrgh Matey, 'tis dips we want!
> 
> nah, hey Blinky, feel free to share any dips I've posted here onto your page (would like it if you put from IshWitch or Valkyrie on there tho' just for my poor lonely ego. LOL)
> ...



IshWitch Did I miss putting your name on a recipe that I posted on my website? Tell me which One because I post names, sorry I must have messed it and Will fix it.Hugs.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ishwitch.......I think it would be really col to attend a party that had a lot of dips.......I'm a cheesball & dip kind of gal......love that stuff with lots of varieties of crackers & chips and such.
I usually like to eat that kind of stuff with chicken wings & crudite' on the side!!Yummy!!

the Muffster


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

RBC said:


> IshWitch Did I miss putting your name on a recipe that I posted on my website? Tell me which One because I post names, sorry I must have messed it and Will fix it.Hugs.


No no no, just saying if you did just to add my name if you could, that was all. 

Nothing was messed up hunny!
I think it is great that you can have a website and a cooking page, helps me out a lot when I need to find something fast!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Muffy said:


> Ishwitch.......I think it would be really col to attend a party that had a lot of dips.......I'm a cheesball & dip kind of gal......love that stuff with lots of varieties of crackers & chips and such.
> I usually like to eat that kind of stuff with chicken wings & crudite' on the side!!Yummy!!
> 
> the Muffster


I know!
I mean, doesn't that just happen anyway? Sure you may fill that plate the first time as a meal, but then for the next umpteen hours you nibble and graze away at all those dips. So why not just have dips? Most of them have all the main food groups!

Sounds very healthy to me!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I Love veggie dips but I would Like to expand the Cauldron section with some Hot Toddies and Main courses .. do you guys have any of those to share? 

Maybe apple coder and cinnamon ones? 

Or a Good ham glaze would be good. I know Hijacked again.lol 

I am a Great Cook but even I get tried of my own cooking.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I always wondered how a dip that tasted like cheese cake would go over served with Gram cracker squares.its would be my luck all the crackers would be left over.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I think that is a marvelous idea!

Separate the cheesy dips for appetizers, the meaty ones as main course with the veggies and then have the dessert dips and fruit area.

See! a full meal served with dips!

I thought we had a thread already for Halloween food. Are you sure there isn't one, RBC?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> I think that is a marvelous idea!
> 
> Separate the cheesy dips for appetizers, the meaty ones as main course with the veggies and then have the dessert dips and fruit area.
> 
> ...


I was talking more like main meal meats : Like roasted duck, or pork roasts for Halloween as well as Christmas some thing fancy , I dont know about any other food threads I didnt look.Lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So let's consider the intriguing idea of dessert dips!

I don't see why you couldn't make a box of instant cheese cake mix and put it in a bowl. 
Use the fluffy filling kind so that even tho' it would be chilled, it wouldn't be too hard.
I'd serve it with graham crackers, but also maybe vanilla wafers.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

RBC said:


> I was talking more like main meal meats : Like roasted duck, or pork roasts for Halloween as well as Christmas some thing fancy , I dont know about any other food threads I didnt look.Lol


Blinky, try these:
Recipezaar: Where the World's Recipes Are
All recipes – complete resource for recipes and cooking tips
we always find tons of good stuff there!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Aussie Chips
(had a great Aussie restaurant in Ocala that we used to go to but they closed, maybe couldn't keep up with Outback, but anyway, you got these on the table like chips and salsa at a mexi restaurant)

Cut pita bread into wedges, quickly deep fry and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar.
Serve in a basket with a bowl of warmed applebutter.

Delicious!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Ish for the Links

I have one called Gobble -D- Goop is Devine it is in the pudding section of the cauldron but its not and pudding I dont know what to call it anyway you cam serve that with crackers too.


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

*I dont know if this would be considered a dip but...*

Mango Salsa

1 plastic container (or whatever its called  )of strawberries 
2 kiwis 
1 mango 

Dice strawberries, kiwis and mango and mix togerher. Serve with cinnamon pita chips or graham crackers.

Now I am not a big mango fan but it taste great with the strawberries and kiwi.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That does sound great! And I love all of those fruits so will have to try it. Thanks for that idea!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Went to a friends house recently and they had a bowl of something that looked familiar but I couldn't place it. There were Ritz for dipping in it so I tried it. 
It was Pimento Cheese spread that you can get in the tub at the store! It made a great dip and would be very pretty in a Halloween container because of it's light orange color and red bits!

And it was amazingly tasty!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

This dip is always a hit at my parties.
Pumpernickle dip:

1 1/2 c Sour cream 
1 1/2 tb Dried parsley 
1 1/3 c Mayonnaise 
1 tb Dried onions 
1/2 lb Corned beef; chopped 
1 Round pumpernickel bread 
1 ts beu mondu
1/2 Loaf pumpernickel bread 
2 ts Dried dill weed 


Blend sour cream & mayo. Add corned beef. Add all other ingredients (except bread) & blend together. Cut a pocket into the round pumpernickel bread. Chop pocket of bread & loaf into pieces. Pour dip into pocket. Serve on a tray surrounded with the pieces of bread.

You can heat this up on the stove,taste great warmed up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I also like this dip with granny smith apples or strawberries...yumm

1 pkg cream cheese
1/2 cup of brown sugar

stir together on low heat until real creamy..........then dig in


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, I am going to have to try all the recipes...I am starving now.

Not to brag or anything but I make some seriously good guacamole. I don't usually measure so I am going to do my best to guestimate the measurements. 

2-3 Avocados
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 cloves minced garlic
1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1-2 roma tomatoes diced
chopped jarred jalapenos to taste
1/2 tablespoon juice from jarred jalapenos
2 teaspoons lime juice

I dice the avocados then mix in the spices and juices (mushing with fork) then I add the onion, garlic and tomatoes.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

ok super good 
just a brick of cream cheese with Salsa poured over the top. I use medium salsa suprema but i can't think of the brand name...ugh
thanks rikki for the luau dip...that sounds good...we're having a luau in 3 weeks!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hooch I wanted to thank you for the recipe for the spinach dip.....its delicious!! I made it last night & we ate it with all I had in the house which was saltines & some rye cocktail bread. I shot pictures of making it & have posted them on page 6( a new page I'm making right now) of my web site.

I still have to do the writing under each picture but at least they are there. We been working on that recipe section to have it done so people could use it to find halloween recipes. I did not have a round bread to put it in but for sure the next time I make it I'll have that & shoot a picture of what the dip looks like in there. Once again...thanks for letting me post that on my site.


Muffy


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm bumping this up to see if anyone else has anymore ideas.

Here are two dips that I make from time-to-time for different parties:

*Buffalo Chicken Dip*

6 boneless/skinless chicken breasts
2 bottles hot sauce (17 oz. each)
2 blocks cream cheese
16 oz. shredded mozzarella cheese

Boil chicken. Let it cool. Cube, then mix with hot sauce.

Spread cream cheese across bottom of cake pan as evenly as possible.

Pour chicken and hot sauce over cream cheese and top with shredded cheese.

Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Pour into crock pot to keep warm and stir well.

Serve with tortilla chips.

This dip is pretty hot so I serve it with celery sticks and ranch and/or bleu cheese dressing on the side.

*Taco Dip*

8 oz. whipped cream cheese
8 oz. sour cream 
1 pkg. taco seasoning
A couple of shots of Tabasco or hot sauce to taste
1 medium green pepper, diced
1 small or ½ sweet onion, diced
2 or 3 roma tomatoes, seeded, chopped and drained (pat dry with paper towel if needed)
4-6 oz. cheese, shredded (Monterey Jack, hot pepper, sharp, etc.)
8 oz. jalapeno slices

Combine cream cheese with taco seasoning and hot sauce. Fold in sour cream until fairly smooth. Spread on dish or plate. Combine chopped pepper, onion and tomato and spread evenly in serving dish. Grate cheese or sprinkle packaged cheese over mixture. Drain jalapeno slices and serve along side dip.

Serve with Frito Lay scoops or tortilla chips.

Note: If I'm making this ahead of time to serve later, I store the chopped veggies in plastic containers until the very last minute before serving and then combine them and spread them over the cream cheese mixture. Otherwise you will end up with a watery layer of nastiness on top of the cream cheese mixture!


----------



## Hallowqueenie79 (Oct 8, 2008)

I know this is not a dip but do any of you have the recipe for the sauce for those lil sausage weenies. It's like bbq sause and ketchup. Im not sure, but it's yummy. Have any of you heard of this???


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Hallowqueenie79 said:


> I know this is not a dip but do any of you have the recipe for the sauce for those lil sausage weenies. It's like bbq sause and ketchup. Im not sure, but it's yummy. Have any of you heard of this???


One of my co-workers makes these for every party my department has. She just uses bottled barbecue sauce and adds ketchup and brown sugar to taste. She makes them right there in her cubicle in a crockpot. It always smells so good!


----------



## Hallowqueenie79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks that was the missing ingredient, brown sugar!!! Ive had them and thought they were tasty!!!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Halloweenqueenie,

Depending on the sauce you are thinking of, it's not necesarrily BBQ sauce. The recipe that I know of is ketchup and Grape Jelly (I know it sounds disgusting, but trust), cooked in a crock pot with your little sausages. This is the sauce I know and think of when I have had little smokies at a party.

Little Smoky Recipe

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## Hallowqueenie79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes thats it, cause I remember it was something sweet and I was like gross but it was good all together. Also what if i dont have a crock pot??


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Did I miss it or did no one mention the classic onion dip made with sour cream and Lipton's dry onion soup mix? It's one of the best dips EVER...that's why people still make it. Whenever I make it for a party I end up standing right beside it until it's gone. hah hah.

Here's another that I love to make:

TZATZIKI 
Drain a large container of plain full fat yogurt (or get a cup and a half or so of greek yogurt) by placing a coffee filter in a strainer and setting over a bowl in the refrigerator overnight.

Cut an entire peeled English cucumber (one of the long ones that says "seedless" on it) in half, scoop out the small bit of seeds with a spoon, and shred or grate it into long thin strip-type pieces.

Add to yogurt mixture along with about a half teaspoon of salt, about a half teaspoon of pepper, a few cloves of fresh minced garlic (to your taste...start off slow), and about a tablespoon of olive oil.

Once you mix it all up, let it sit in the refrigerator overnight (or at least a few hours to allow the flavors to blend).

Serve with either pita or bagel chips...or use it as a condiment for all kinds of stuff.


----------

